# Wiggins' physique



## ayceejay (10 Jul 2012)

The Guardian has some pictures of the Sky team resting. There are a couple of photo's of Bradley Wiggins looking like a resident of Belsen, is he the model for those cycling jerseys that fit where they touch? No, seriously this is an unusual physique for a cyclist isn't it? When you look at Ethiopian distance runners you see the same physique type but riding a bike up mountains for six hours is different, isn't it?


----------



## Nearly there (10 Jul 2012)

It obviously works for him and Froome is of similar build


----------



## jim55 (10 Jul 2012)

er ,,thats why i would never b mistaken for a pro cyclist (or even a rubbish one lol)im prob quite normal ,im 6,0 and 14 st ,wonder what height /weight he is ,im not fat just kinda chunky and heavy legs ,hes a whippet ,,id say think mark cavendish but without the sprinting /riding ability and a bit taller -thats me !!


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2012)

That's in no way unusual for a pro cyclist, particularly a climber. I remember photos of Robert Millar looking exactly the same.


----------



## Ian H (10 Jul 2012)

It used to be said by racing cyclists: "You look too healthy to be fit."


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jul 2012)

I reckon I would end up like Wiggins physique wise if I spent as much time riding as he does. I am the same height at 6'3" and have always been a bit lankey.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2012)

Tyler Hamilton's wife said she knew when the tdf was approaching because he went see-through.


----------



## redcard (10 Jul 2012)

The bizarre thing about Wiggins is the shape of him when hunched over. He looks as if he's wearing a fat suit. Whereas someone like Evans still looks like he's got some shape


----------



## zizou (10 Jul 2012)

Different people naturally have different types of physique which then means they are more suited to different types of riding - alot of the climbers will be as skinny as Wiggins, although in many cases even lighter as they are not so tall (although the Schlecks are quite tall too) . So Wiggins is pretty much a normal physique suited to riding a bike up mountains for hours - what is a bit unusual with Wiggins is that often these light, skinny guys cant time trial so well on the flat but he obviously can do that rather well too!

If you look at the sprinters then they are much more muscular not just on the legs but the upper body too. One of Greipels legs is probably wider than both of Wiggins put together!


----------



## Nosaj (10 Jul 2012)

This for me is one of the downsides about cycling and that is the physique.

I am a very similar build to wiggo arms and legs wise i.e. candle sticks with hairs on.

Where I do differ is my trunk, but I really do not want to look like wiggins or contador physique wise, If I could climb like Contador and look like rambo or Jean Claude Van dam I would be happy but I doubt neither will happen........


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2012)

zizou said:


> If you look at the sprinters then they are much more muscular not just on the legs but the upper body too. One of Greipels legs is probably wider than both of Wiggins put together!


 
One of Hoy's thighs is probably wider than several entire Wigginses.


----------



## Nosaj (10 Jul 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> One of Hoy's thighs is probably wider than several entire Wigginses.


 
I think Wiggo may be able to hide behind one of hoy's arms....


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (10 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> er ,,thats why i would never b mistaken for a pro cyclist (or even a rubbish one lol)im prob quite normal ,im 6,0 and 14 st ,*wonder what height /weight he is* ,*im not fat just kinda chunky and heavy legs* ,hes a whippet ,,id say think mark cavendish but without the sprinting /riding ability and a bit taller -thats me !!


 
Both of them are close to 6' 2" and just under 11st (69kg). Interestingly Cadel is 5" shorter but only 2kg lighter.

While the sprinters are obviously at the other end of the spectrum, at just over 80kg (13st) even that seemingly chunky phenomenon Spartacus is not as heavy as you ( ) albeit taller at 6'1" !!


----------



## junglegusset (10 Jul 2012)

Greg Lemond was pretty thin if I remember rightly. Cancellara is thin. It's probably all that cycling.


----------



## jim55 (10 Jul 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> While the sprinters are obviously at the other end of the spectrum, at just over 80kg (13st) even that seemingly chunky phenomenon Spartacus is not as heavy as you ( ) albeit taller at 6'1" !!


thats it .im obv a sprinter then lol ,i can sprint right up to ,,say,,,,12 mph ,,are u impressed i weighed myself the other nite ,90 kg!!!


----------



## MrJamie (10 Jul 2012)

Interesting theyre wearing their cycle helmets in the "breakfast" photo.


----------



## Chuffy (10 Jul 2012)

Just watched the end of the TT again. Wiggy and Froome are scrawny as a gnawed bone, but their legs are definitely not skinny.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2012)

We ain't got a chance getting to their power/weight ratios. I was stood next to a load of Pros at the Tour of Turkey a couple of years ago, and they are like stick insects. Now compared to Chris Hoy, I am a midget !


----------



## albion (10 Jul 2012)

I thought I had heard that Wiggins has lost nearly one and half stone especially for this race.
All scientifically worked out no doubt for the climbing.

On flat time trials weight is less significant.


----------



## oldroadman (10 Jul 2012)

Nosaj said:


> This for me is one of the downsides about cycling and that is the physique.
> 
> I am a very similar build to wiggo arms and legs wise i.e. candle sticks with hairs on.
> 
> Where I do differ is my trunk, but I really do not want to look like wiggins or contador physique wise, If I could climb like Contador and look like rambo or Jean Claude Van dam I would be happy but I doubt neither will happen........


 Welcome to the world of the pro. You can't carry excess bodyweight, any climbing is simply a form of weightlifting, and the less you weigh the better. Hence thin is good. Early season it's quite usual to do long rides and eat very little, all in the cause of better power weight ratio. The trick is keeping the engine (heart/lungs) at full power whilst reducing the weight. It's not unusual to be as low as 3% body fat. I never got that low, which is why I didn't go up climbs very well.
If you look ill, then you are probably close to your best. If you want a lovely "girls love it" body, try another sport that's not so demanding of your time and physique, or just ride for fun (or be a pure trackie!).
One thing will always be the same, regular riding keeps you fit and healthy, and it carries into later life.


----------



## jdtate101 (10 Jul 2012)

I wonder what body fat % these guys are? Gotta be seriously low (5% ish) it's one of the reasons these guys are so prone to colds and flu, no body reserves to aid in fighting infection. The discipline it must take to get down to that TdF weight is very impressive, not something I'd ever be able to do, I like me pie's too much .


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Jul 2012)

it doesn't help that he wears those stupid 'long' shorts (which don't even fit properly), and stupid 'long' short sleeve jerseys...


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2012)

and long black socks


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Jul 2012)

raindog said:


> and long black socks


 
and those.. 

in fact, all he needs is some sandals and a camera around his neck, and he would look like a brit on holiday in Provence...


----------



## Boris Bajic (10 Jul 2012)

An old LA book of mine (about him, not by him) has some amusing reflections on this topic:

Mrs T Hamilton reflecting that she knew when the season was starting because she could see Tyler's kidneys through the skin on his back...

And observations about Pro-Tour cyclists using their elbows on the buttons in lifts...

And the ban on wives/girlfriends being ignored for Sheryl Crow... but a HUUGE gasp of fear from all the guys on LA's team when she coughed in the team bus.

These tales are probably apocryphal, but there is also likely to be some basis in truth....

But as the OP says, the condition reached for these crucial races is a thing of wonder.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (10 Jul 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I wonder what body fat % these guys are? Gotta be seriously low (5% ish) it's one of the reasons these guys are so prone to colds and flu, no body reserves to aid in fighting infection. *The discipline it must take to get down to that TdF weight is very impressive, not something I'd ever be able to do, I like me pie's too much* .


 
I bet if you ride like them you can eat even more pies!!


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Jul 2012)

I seem to recall a Wiggins quote along the lines of "I'm an 82 kg bloke who rides the Tour at 70 kg"

Well Brad, I'm a 70kg bloke who commutes to work at 82 kg


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I wonder what body fat % these guys are? Gotta be seriously low (5% ish) it's one of the reasons these guys are so prone to colds and flu, no body reserves to aid in fighting infection. The discipline it must take to get down to that TdF weight is very impressive, not something I'd ever be able to do, I like me pie's too much .


 
I dn't think body fat plays much part in fighting infections.

Colds and flu to these guys = loss of power & endurance. To us, it might mean we feel a bit crap but doesn't affect out work very much.


----------



## jdtate101 (10 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> I dn't think body fat plays much part in fighting infections.
> 
> Colds and flu to these guys = loss of power & endurance. To us, it might mean we feel a bit crap but doesn't affect out work very much.


 
http://www.livestrong.com/article/467359-is-low-body-fat-percentage-related-to-the-immune-system/

Apparently it does have some influence, just how much is open to debate.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/article/467359-is-low-body-fat-percentage-related-to-the-immune-system/
> 
> Apparently it does have some influence, just how much is open to debate.


 
Actually, if you read the text, I suspect they have misinterpreted or misunderstood what John Hopkins university concluded.



> One of the dangers of excessively low body fat is that it can lead to a weak immune system, which puts you at increased risk for a variety of infectious diseases. In fact, malnutrition resulting in low body weight is one of the leading causes of susceptibility to infectious disease worldwide, given that low body weight is much more prevalent elsewhere in the world than it is in the United States, according to the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Health.


 
That would suggest a very simplistic conclusion, which it isn't.

However, the cyclists must tread a fine line with all the factors necessary to make them compete at their optimal.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Jul 2012)

Endurance is an odd beast. Wiggins looks to me like he is on deaths door and the other rider mentioned here (Hoy) looks like he has enough flesh to feed on for a week but ...if this was a ride to the death between the two (one submission, no knock outs) who would you put your money on?


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Jul 2012)

ayceejay said:


> Endurance is an odd beast. Wiggins looks to me like he is on deaths door and the other rider mentioned here (Hoy) looks like he has enough flesh to feed on for a week but ...if this was a ride to the death between the two (one submission, no knock outs) who would you put your money on?


 
if the ride was a track sprint, the money would go on Hoy. If the ride was anything over 30 mins duration, I would put the money on Wiggins.


----------



## Berties (10 Jul 2012)

ayceejay said:


> The Guardian has some pictures of the Sky team resting. There are a couple of photo's of Bradley Wiggins looking like a resident of Belsen, is he the model for those cycling jerseys that fit where they touch? No, seriously this is an unusual physique for a cyclist isn't it? When you look at Ethiopian distance runners you see the same physique type but riding a bike up mountains for six hours is different, isn't it?


 
the photographer was on the tdf highlights last night and the picture where he is sitting on the sofa in his room,makes him look really lonely and unwell,no meat on him,selection of home grown inks,and veins popping out,he is a totally passionate guy for the sport and should be respected for his opinions of which he does not hide


----------



## david k (10 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> if the ride was a track sprint, the money would go on Hoy. If the ride was anything over 30 mins duration, I would put the money on Wiggins.


30 mins? i reckon 5 mins


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Jul 2012)

I was being generous...


----------



## albion (10 Jul 2012)

How is one supposed look be after 150+K day after day?

Anyway, probably all a wise plan to keep the mob at bay.


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Jul 2012)

google some pics of Michael Rasmussen if you want to see some proper weight loss..


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Both of them are close to 6' 2" and just under 11st (69kg). Interestingly Cadel is 5" shorter but only 2kg lighter.


 
I'm the same size & weight as Cadel Evans then 
Only I don't have the same talent


----------



## aJohnson (11 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> google some pics of Michael Rasmussen if you want to see some proper weight loss..


 
I read he was obsessed with having as little weight as possible, making his teammates carry bottles to him when he needs them, shaving off all of his body hair to save a few grams.


----------



## Nosaj (11 Jul 2012)

I wonder if you can physically eat the calorific deficit that 21 days on the Tdf actually takes out of you. I am sure that you could by chugging down 8 big macs and fries but that is not the best food to set you up for the next days stage.

If you start at a low BF % what the hell do you finish with. What is the calorie burn on a typical stage 5-6,000 calories? at least, add on the calorie requirements just to survive and you have one hell of a mammoth task

Hats off to them, it must take some other worldly determination and commitment


----------



## Nosaj (11 Jul 2012)

ayceejay said:


> Endurance is an odd beast. Wiggins looks to me like he is on deaths door and the other rider mentioned here (Hoy) looks like he has enough flesh to feed on for a week but ...if this was a ride to the death between the two (one submission, no knock outs) who would you put your money on?


 
A very interisting one would be if there was say a four hour ride to the death. The furthest the person reaches from point A on a pre-determined route between Chris Hoy and one of us mere amateurs on here.

He did road race in his younger years and I wonder how much endurance has carried through.

I don't know if I would like to take it on.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jul 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I wonder what body fat % these guys are? Gotta be seriously low (5% ish) it's one of the reasons these guys are so prone to colds and flu, no body reserves to aid in fighting infection. The discipline it must take to get down to that TdF weight is very impressive, not something I'd ever be able to do, I like me pie's too much .


Armstrong went down to 3%. The average climber has about 4%.

I saw Armstrong at close quarters at the end of the 2004 tour. There was nothing between his muscles and his skin. He looked taut even by comparison with his team-mates


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

Interesting thread, this one - given that I'm trying to decide on my ideal target weight at the moment. Now I just need to grow 6 inches taller!


----------



## gaz (11 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Now I just need to grow 6 inches taller!


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jul 2012)

aJohnson said:


> I read he was obsessed with having as little weight as possible, making his teammates carry bottles to him when he needs them, shaving off all of his body hair to save a few grams.


Those are false teeth he has btw, leaves them in the teambus when racing. Heavy things, teeth.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (11 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Interesting thread, this one - given that I'm trying to decide on my ideal target weight at the moment. Now I just need to grow 6 inches taller!


 
I hear tinned spinach is the thing.


----------



## Herbie (11 Jul 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Armstrong went down to 3%. The average climber has about 4%.
> 
> I saw Armstrong at close quarters at the end of the 2004 tour. There was nothing between his muscles and his skin. He looked taut even by comparison with his team-mates


 Wiggins could lose even more weight if shaved off those ridiculous sideburns


----------



## Edwards80 (11 Jul 2012)

Herbie said:


> Wiggins could lose even more weight if shaved off those ridiculous sideburns


 
They're like the wingtips of the A580 - They prevent vortices forming beside his face and reduce drag.


----------



## Globalti (11 Jul 2012)

It's not just his weight... think about his wind resistance. I saw some shots of him from behind on his TT bike and the first thing I noticed was how thin the blade seatpost looks between his legs, then it occurred to me that his body's wind resistance must be dramatically lower then a cyclist with broader shoulders and thicker limbs.

At the same time, I have noticed his bulky ribcage, which would suggest good lung capacity.

Last weekend my son aged 13 rode 25 miles wearing a proper cycling jersey and shorts for the first time, rather than jeans and a big baggy jacket. As soon as we set off he shouted "this bike feels faster!" but my belief is that with his skinny body and limbs he was just feeling the benefit of his close-fitting clothes. Just cruising along we averaged 14 mph on a flat course, which ain't too shabby for a 13 y.o.


----------



## a_n_t (11 Jul 2012)

I'm pretty much the same height/weight as wiggins. Just need his power and I'm good to go!


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Jul 2012)

Herbie said:


> Wiggins could lose even more weight if shaved off those ridiculous sideburns


He is a mod though. No self-respecting mod would shave their sideburns even to win the TDF.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> It's not just his weight... think about his wind resistance. I saw some shots of him from behind on his TT bike and the first thing I noticed was how thin the blade seatpost looks between his legs, then it occurred to me that his body's wind resistance must be dramatically lower then a cyclist with broader shoulders and thicker limbs.


 
The commentators were discussing this during the TT the other day - apparently there is a detectable advantage. This is only enhanced by his pursuit-honed ability to keep upper body rock steady.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> I hear tinned spinach is the thing.



Standing on it?


----------



## aJohnson (11 Jul 2012)

a_n_t said:


> I'm pretty much the same height/weight as wiggins. Just need his power and I'm good to go!


 
I'm lighter, but I have no power whatsoever.


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> He is a mod though. No self-respecting mod would shave their sideburns even to win the TDF.


 
mods never had sideburns - that's more of a 70s 'glam' thing, think Noddy Holder. The whole point of the mod movement was to be neat, sharp and clean-cut - sideburns would probably have been last on the list of things a mod would want. Anyway, he's 32 for heaven's sake - most people grow out of making pointless fashion statements by their late teens.

Don't anyone dare tell me it "it's stylish" - there is a difference between style, and looking like a d1ck.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Jul 2012)

Your gonna love his saddle to.......


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Don't anyone dare tell me it "it's stylish" - there is a difference between style, and looking like a d1ck.


 
Thanks for that. I'm sure Wiggins will pay close attention and change his ways. 

Honestly, why do some people spend so much time worrying about the most minor deviations from the norm, in a sport where there's so little individuality in the first place? Pro-cycling needs characters and Wiggins is certainly one of them.


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Jul 2012)

He won't change - and I wouldn't expect him to on the strength of my opinion alone. Doesn't stop me having it though....and it doesn't keep me awake at night either...



Flying_Monkey said:


> Pro-cycling needs characters and Wiggins is certainly one of them.


 
Not sure about that, tbh. Theunisse was a character, as was Lemond, Millar, Hinault, Fignon, Pantani, Cipollini, Abdou, and others. Wiggins doesn't really fit that profile from my point of view...


----------



## raindog (12 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Theunisse was a character, as was Lemond, Millar, Hinault, Fignon, Pantani, Cipollini, Abdou, and others. Wiggins doesn't really fit that profile from my point of view...


Fitting a profile would mean he wasn't a "character" surely?
I'd say Brad, Sagan and Cav have got more character than the rest of the pro peloton put together.


----------



## asterix (12 Jul 2012)

Herbie said:


> Wiggins could lose even more weight if shaved off those ridiculous sideburns


 
They are velcro. It's the latest thing: he attaches his helmet to them to save weight on straps.. Just see, we'll all have them soon.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jul 2012)

raindog said:


> Fitting a profile would mean he wasn't a "character" surely?
> I'd say Brad, Sagan and Cav have got more character than the rest of the pro peloton put together.


 
Exactly. I like Tommy Voeckler too, even though he also winds up the rest of the peloton by being overdramatic, apparently. There's a real tall poppies thing in pro-cycling. Racing culture doesn't like those who stick out.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> We ain't got a chance getting to their power/weight ratios. I was stood next to a load of Pros at the Tour of Turkey a couple of years ago, and they are like stick insects. Now compared to Chris Hoy, I am a midget !


 
....... but nearly half as sexy as Vicky P .


----------



## Crankarm (12 Jul 2012)

I believe Marco Pantani weighed in at around 58kg ......... without drugs.

The disgraced Rasmussen looked extremely thin at one point.

This is what happens if riders take a lot of performance enhancing products ..........................


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> This is what happens if riders take a lot of performance enhancing products ..........................


 
No it isn't - it's simply what happens when you hit your optimum power to weight ratio as a professional endurance cyclist.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> No it isn't - it's simply what happens when you hit your optimum power to weight ratio as a professional endurance cyclist.


 
So why is it only the top Tour Pro riders that look stick thin and not your average endurance cyclist whether professional or not? No need to be so touchy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2012)

asterix said:


> They are velcro. It's the latest thing: he attaches his helmet to them to save weight on straps.. Just see, we'll all have them soon.


True, they're trademarked ''Sidefroomes.''


----------



## ayceejay (12 Jul 2012)

So why is it only the top Tour Pro riders that look stick thin and not your average endurance cyclist whether professional or not? 
The answer to that question may be self evident.


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> So why is it only the top Tour Pro riders that look stick thin and not your average endurance cyclist whether professional or not? No need to be so touchy.


 
you just answered your own question..


----------



## Crankarm (12 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> you just answered your own question..


 
So you are suggesting that to be a really good climber / distance bike rider, Pros need to be stick thin to keep weight down but need performance enhancing products / stimulants because their muscle strength and endurance is so much depleted by being in a constant state of ultra thinness?


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> So you are suggesting that to be a really good climber / distance bike rider, Pros need to be stick thin to keep weight down but need performance enhancing products / stimulants because their muscle strength and endurance is so much depleted by being in a constant state of ultra thinness?


 
nope - I didn't say that. I didn't even mention drugs - you did.


----------



## al78 (12 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> So why is it only the top Tour Pro riders that look stick thin and not your average endurance cyclist whether professional or not? No need to be so touchy.


 
I'm stick thin and I'm neither professional nor an endurance cyclist (see my avatar).


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

al78 said:


> I'm stick thin and I'm neither professional nor an endurance cyclist (see my avatar).


 
unless you only ride at or above your anaerobic threshold, then you are an endurance cyclist, whether you like it or not...


----------



## Crankarm (12 Jul 2012)

al78 said:


> I'm stick thin and I'm neither professional nor an endurance cyclist (see my avatar).


 
And .............?


----------



## oldroadman (12 Jul 2012)

The reason that top pros today are thin is simply because they train a lot. They carry less weight than in previous times, the diet is very carefully controlled and monitored. It's has zero to do with illegal chemicals or methods - just have a look at other sports and see what the effect of their training is.
In answer to an earlier question, a stage like today's will eat up about 7,500 - 8,000 kcals. It's hard to eat that much, which is where gels and the like come in, plus a lot of rice (favoured over pasta nowadays).
Many years ago, when even I was a lad, one of the French magazines published a whole page of rider portraits shot at the beginning of the TdF, at the end of weeks 1 and 2, and after the finish, titled "Le Tour, il change leur visages". It sure did. More gaunt as the race went on, because the modern diet was not around, and people eat steaks fior breakfast (which didn't digest properly) and all kinds of stuff, but simply could not get the correct kcals in, or often get decent quality food at all.
Everyone still loses weight on the TdF (andother stage races), but not quite so much and without, generally, too much loss of power.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2012)

I wish I was stick thin, but food, beer and wine get in the way !


----------



## a_n_t (14 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> because their muscle strength and endurance is so much depleted by being in a constant state of ultra thinness?


You don't need strength to be quick on a bike, you need power. 2 different things.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2012)

Crankarm said:


> So you are suggesting that to be a really good climber / distance bike rider, Pros need to be stick thin to keep weight down but need performance enhancing products / stimulants because their muscle strength and endurance is so much depleted by being in a constant state of ultra thinness?


No. Pros do not need dope to compensate for being really thin. They take dope (EPO, typically) to increase the oxygen carrying capacity of their blood, which in turn improves performance.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> No it isn't - it's simply what happens when you hit your optimum power to weight ratio as a professional endurance cyclist.



I am 5"10 and 57.8 kg currently, so I must be in optimal shape too then?

Oh and by the way, I'm not taking drugs either, my thyroid was damaged so I have the metabolism of a small rodent instead. These guys might just be naturally thin like me!



Crankarm said:


> And .............?



And you don't need to be taking anything to be like that. As I said, some of us are just naturally thin.



.....I haven't read all of this thread, ok?


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I am 5"10 and 57.8 kg currently, so I must be in optimal shape too then?


 
Absolutely (although you sound a bit too thin, tbh) - but providing you also train around 25-30 hours a week, then you will certainly be in optimal shape...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I am 5"10 and 57.8 kg currently, so I must be in optimal shape too then?
> 
> Oh and by the way, I'm not taking drugs either, my thyroid was damaged so I have the metabolism of a small rodent instead. These guys might just be naturally thin like me


 
You must be really thin... how is your muscle mass? I do a lot of training (swimming, cycling and running) and I'm 5'5" and 61kg. I probably have more upper body muscle than when I was just a cyclist (when I was 57.5kg at my lightest), but I really don't have a lot of body fat (reckon I could stand to lose a maximum of 2kg if I really wanted to do so).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2012)

I was nicknamed Skelator in P.E. at school.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I was nicknamed Skelator in P.E. at school.....


 
Ah, okay!


----------



## GaryA (17 Jul 2012)

I can well see how wiggy got the 'sticks' nickname... I never looked like that even at the height of my late-twenties running obsession. I remember religiously using skinfold calipers from work to measure bodyfat for years..I stayed around 4-5% for 8 years but looked like I had spray-on skin. Didnt realise how freaky I looked at at the time (self deception) 6' 2" with largeish upper body 78kg. Ive stayed about 3kg heavier since then but it makes a surprising difference to appearance I'm reliably informed


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jul 2012)

Pro cyclists are incredibly fit, but not healthy.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Jul 2012)

asterix said:


> They are velcro. It's the latest thing: he attaches his helmet to them to save weight on straps.. * Just see, we'll all have them soon*.


 
Only if they are carbon. 

I believe the steel ones double up as scouring pads.


----------



## asterix (19 Jul 2012)

ayceejay said:


> So why is it only the top Tour Pro riders that look stick thin and not your average endurance cyclist whether professional or not?
> The answer to that question may be self evident.


 
I met some guy who was an audax hill climbing specialist, obviously an amateur enthusiast. I was in the same cafe on a ride*. Although there was nothing wrong with his appetite, he would have made Wiggo look positively obese!

* we hadn't really got to the hills! When we did he just vanished ahead..


----------



## albion (23 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Pro cyclists are incredibly fit, but not healthy.


Discounting fractures, skin grazes etc they are all incredibly healthy. 

It is no coincidence that slim people live much longer.


----------

